# Fisch des Jahres: Huchen



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung

*Deutscher Angelfischerverband und Bundesamt für Naturschutz küren Fisch des Jahres:
Den Huchen​*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...-jahres/fisch-des-jahres-2015-wird-der-huchen

Dass mit dem Huchen ein Fisch zum Jahres gekürt wurde, den die wenigsten Angler (und auch die wenigsten organisierten Angelfischer) jemals live gesehen haben, geschweige denn darauf geangelt, ist sicher für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und das Bundesamt für Naturschutz verständlich.

Für das Angeln, die Angler und auch die organisierten Angelfischer wäre vielleicht auch irgendwann mal ein Fisch  als "Fisch des Jahres" angebracht, den auch viele Angler kennen und beangeln könnten.


----------



## ueckerfisch (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Bestimmt weil dieser Fisch (lt. Wikipedia seit 1984) noch nicht dran war.
Ist schön anzusehen, und schafft in der Region viel Arbeit und Kampf um seine Existenz.


----------



## goscheacg (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Sehr schöner Fisch, wieso sollte er nicht Fisch des Jahres werden? Frauen des Jahres gehen doch auch bei den meisten Männern nicht an den Haken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Sag ich doch:
Gute Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband......


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



goscheacg schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Fisch, wieso sollte er nicht Fisch des Jahres werden?* Frauen des Jahres gehen doch auch bei den meisten Männern nicht an den Haken*...



musst halt den richtigen köder anbieten


----------



## racoon (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Mach Dich doch mal über den Hintergrund der Benennung zum Fisch des Jahres kundig. Dann wirst Du sehr schnell merken, dass der von Dir so verhasste Verband eine treffende Entscheidung gefällt hat und Fischarten die jeder fangen kann oder kennt keinerlei Rolle spielen - noch nicht.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Eine sehr gute Wahl!

@ Thomas - du findest auch an jeder Meldung was zum aussetzen!

Dann schlag du doch für das nächste Jahr den Karpfen vor...

Bei deiner Jammerei kann ich als stiller Mitleser oft nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Was habt ihr bloss, gerne also nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> *Gute Wahl *für einen Naturschutzverband......


----------



## racoon (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für das Angeln, die Angler und auch die organisierten Angelfischer wäre auch irgendwann mal ein Fisch  als "Fisch des Jahres" angebracht, den auch viele Angler kennen und beangeln könnten.




Dann zitiere doch mal den zweiten Teil Deines Eingangspostes. Der widerspricht in allen Teilen dem Hintergrund dieser Benennung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Der DAFV hat ja nix bzw. nur bedingt mit Angeln zu tun oder Anglern zu tun, nur bedingt mit  organisierten Angelfischern.

Von daher stimmt doch alles - als Angler würde ich mir halt mehr Augenmerk auf Angelfische als auf Exoten wünschen.

Nichts anderes sage ich damit.

Auch, dass es eine gute Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband ist, der mit Angeln nicht viel am Hut hat.


----------



## macman (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Thomas das sind halt ungewohnte Worte von Dir über den Verband!!!!


Ich finde die Wahl auch gut.:vik:


----------



## racoon (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Sch... auf Naturschutzverband, Fisch -oder Trockenanglerverband oder was auch immer.

Der Hintergrund der Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres ist:

Zitat Wikipedia:
Die Auswahl erfolgt nach der Gefährdung aufgrund schädigender Einflüsse des Menschen auf den Lebensraum des*Fisches.

Und den Lebensraum von Karpfen, Zander, Hecht und anderer Angelfische gefährdet Homo Sapiens nicht - noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Abgesehen von Deinem letzen Satz (von wegen Lebensraum für Hechte etc. nicht gefährdet) und dem "Sch... " stimme ich Dir zu und habe das ja auch geschrieben.
Gerne also nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gute Wahl* für einen Naturschutzverband......


----------



## Seele (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Das freut mich natürlich besonders, ist ja klar. Finde ich aber auch berechtig, evtl. erhält dieser wirklich tolle Fisch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit und wird in naher Zukunft vor dem Ausrotten bewahrt.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Bedenkt man, dass der Huchen auch Donau-Lachs heißt, hat, b.z.w. hätte es enorm positive Auswirkungen auf sein Verbreitungsgebiet, wenn er sich wieder ungehindert vermehren und leben kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ja, da bin ich mal gespannt, was der DAFV da dann konkret tun wird - zumal ja die Bayern, wo der Huchen ja vorkommt, nicht mal im DAFV sind..

Da nenn ich mal uneigennützig.....

Oder ob sie das für die knappen 300 Zahler aus dem bayrischen Ex-DAV-LV veranstalten, der noch Mitglied ist im DAFV??


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Thomas bitte höre doch auf. Dein Verbandshass in allen Ehren, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Fisch des Jahres zutun. Hucho hucho ist bzw. war eine einheimische Art und kein - wie du sagst Exot, die sich in der Äscherregion heimisch fühlte. Er lebt nun einmal nicht in den gängigen "Angeleraquarien" und lässt sich dort auch nicht leicht einbürgern. In meinen Augen eine vortreffliche Wahl, gleiche Stufe wie Lachs und Mefo hier im Norden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit:
Gute Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..

PS:
Nicht Äschenregion - Donaueinzugsgebiet..


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas bitte höre doch auf. Dein Verbandshass in allen Ehren, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Fisch des Jahres zutun. Hucho hucho ist bzw. war eine einheimische Art und kein - wie du sagst Exot, die sich in der Äscherregion heimisch fühlte. Er lebt nun einmal nicht in den gängigen "Angeleraquarien" und lässt sich dort auch nicht leicht einbürgern. In meinen Augen eine vortreffliche Wahl, gleiche Stufe wie Lachs und Mefo hier im Norden.



Sehe ich ebenso. Gute Wahl und für mich ein Fisch, den ich wohl nie an den Haken bekommen werde. Ist aber auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass es mich mehr nach Norden zieht als in den Süden. Für mich einer der erfürchtigsten heimischen Salmoniden!

Warum in das Thema umbedingt wieder Verbandsanspielungen einfließen müssen, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Und nochmal:


> *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Nicht Äschenregion - Donaueinzugsgebiet..




PS es geht um Fischregionen.

PPS im Eingangspost hast du nichts von einer guten Wahl gesagt Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Nein, es ging mir ums Vorkommen des Huchen (DONAUlachs) im Donaueinzugsgebiet  (=Bayern).

Die Äschenregion stammt nicht von mir


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ok, habe ich falsch verstanden. Mein Fehler


----------



## daoxxnsepp (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Wobei das mit der Äschenregion (im Donaueinzugsgebiet) *auch* stimmt!


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ganz sachlich betrachtet frage ich mich:
Was bringt das?

Aufmerksamkeit, ok, für gefährdete Arten zunächst mal immer gut.

Aber bei wem wird diese Aufmerksamkeit hervorgerufen?
Und was wird dann konkret daraus gemacht?

Wenn da jetzt Lobbyisten, und da wäre es mir schnurz ob ein Naturschutz- od. Anglerverband, mit einer solchen Wahl ein Programm füttern würden; Kohle für Schutz, Lebensraum, Besatz, wasweißich akquirieren, der bedrohten Art hinderliche Gesetze entgegenwirken, Fangregulierungen erwirken, Schutzzonen erkämpfen,... irgendwas, was tatsächlich etwas positives für die gefährdete Art bewirkt.
Passiert so was durch so eine Wahl? #c

Wird da die Allgemeinheit aufmerksam gemacht oder beschränkt sich das darauf, dass ich als Angler in jedem der Angelmedien ein- & denselben Pressebericht lese und das war's dann? |gaehn:

Für mich wirkt das, ohne weitere Infos über Konsequenzen aus so einer Wahl, zunächst mal einfach nur als Blabla.
Und somit lande ich bei der üblichen & richtigen Verbandskritik: es ist wie immer, 
"wir haben was gemacht... irgendwas".


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für mich wirkt das, ohne weitere Infos über Konsequenzen aus so einer Wahl, zunächst mal einfach nur als Blabla.
> Und somit lande ich bei der üblichen & richtigen Verbandskritik: es ist wie immer,
> "wir haben was gemacht... irgendwas".



Richtig @kati, meine Nabu - Kollegen können das besser

http://www.nabu.de/themen/meere/fische/17096.html

das ging richtige durch die Medien ! Ob die DAFV´ler das auch bringen ? Die müssten jetzt eine größere Anzahl Brütlinge des Huchens in passende Gewässer besetzen, aber dazu haben sie keine Kohle.


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ok Thomas, du kannst ja nächstes mal die schwarzmeergrundeln als Fisch(e) des Jahres vorschlagen.. die kennen ja auch schon die meisten Angler...(als Beispiel für Invasive Arten) 

Ich find die Wahl auch klasse, obwohl der bei uns in Sachsen gar nicht vorkommt.

Die Wahl der ganzen Tiere und Pflanzen des Jahres soll der breiten Masse bestimmte Arten(gruppen) näher bringen und stehen meist symbolisch für bestimmte Schwerpunktthemen, wie Veränderung der Lebensräume usw... Ob es nun alle Deutschen betrifft oder nur in dem Falle das zänkische Bergvolk der Bayern )

Ich mache ab und an sogar Vorträge über die "Natur des Jahres", was meist du wie oft da so Sätze kommen "Hui das kenn ich gar nicht", "Interessant, und sowas gibt es in Deutschland". Wichtig ist den Leuten die eben NICHT angeln, ein paar Fische und Fischarten näher zu bringen. 

claw
ps: was du immer gegen Naturschutz hast ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ps: was du immer gegen Naturschutz hast ...


ooch, echt jetzt??
Dann halt nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> 
> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig @kati, meine Nabu - Kollegen können das besser
> http://www.nabu.de/themen/meere/fische/17096.html
> das ging richtige durch die Medien!


Naja, über die DGRS hab ich schon geschrieben als die NABU-Oberen das Urviech nur als schwarze-ekelige-Fischeier-in-der-Dose-Lieferanten kannten
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Rueckkehr-der-Riesen
|rolleyes

Aber gut, sie haben da tatsächlich was geleistet, es ist was passiert im Nachgang.
Das 


Knispel schrieb:


> Ob die DAFV´ler das auch bringen ?  Die müssten jetzt eine größere Anzahl Brütlinge des Huchens in passende  Gewässer besetzen, aber dazu haben sie keine Kohle.


bleibt trotzdem auch meine Frage.
Was resultiert jetzt konkret für den Huchen daraus?
Wozu ist das gut?
#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Was willst du bei 2.500.- Euro für Europa erwarten....


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Zweifuffzich für den Huchen? #t


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat ja nix bzw. nur bedingt mit Angeln zu tun oder Anglern zu tun, nur bedingt mit organisierten Angelfischern.
> 
> Von daher stimmt doch alles - als Angler würde ich mir halt mehr Augenmerk auf Angelfische als auf Exoten wünschen.
> 
> ...



 Sehe ich auch als gute Wahl.
 Für so etwas wie auf die Probleme einzelner, schon fast vergessener Arten hinzuweisen, steht so eine Wahl ja.
 Mag sein das ein reiner Angler-verband so etwas machen würde, aber es ist eben auch ein Verband der immer schon auch Naturerhalt, zum Schutz der Grundlagen, im Programm hatte. 
Das finde ich auch gut so.

 Wäre es ein reiner Anglerverband, würde da  nun vielleicht der s.Stör, Rotauge oder die Refo stehen.
 Das wäre dann ähnlich aussagekräftig wie einst die Wahl, des zu der Zeit schon häufigen Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres.
 Auch das hat einen Naturschutzverband in der Wahrnehmung mal eben wieder zum einfachen Vogel und Tierschutzverein gemacht.(Bitter für viele, die das gar nicht wollten)
 Darf und sollte man solchen einseitigen Denkenden Natur der Allgemeinheit in die Verantwortung übertragen?

 Sorry, schon der Gedanke das man so etwas hinterfragt warum man nicht einmal eine bekannte Art ohne Probleme zum Fisch des Jahres macht, oder gar einen Problemfisch selbst, macht mir Angst.
 Das wäre dann der Anglerverband , der Angler, die eben nur Nutzer sein wollen.
 Wäre aus meiner Sicht ein echter Rückschritt.

 Denn dann würde man selbst Regelungen ablehnen und bekämpfen, aber gleichzeitig verlangen das alles für einen geregelt wird und nach mehr Regelungen rufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Mal ehrlich, der DAFV hat keine Kohle und das bisschen wird für Naturschutz ausgegeben und einmal mehr nicht (direkt) für die Angler, die den DAFV bezahlen. Irgendwann muss doch auch der letzte organisierte Angler merken, dass es dem DAFV bei den Anglern nur um die Kohle geht, aber rein gar nichts für den Angler getan wird!

Das auf einen Fisch wie den Huchen aufmerksam gemacht wird und die Aktion "der Fisch des Jahres" grundsätzlich zu begrüßen ist, ist das Eine, aber in der Prioritätenliste in meinen Augen - unter Berücksichtigung der zur Verfügung stehenden Haushaltsmittel - eher im hinteren Bereich anzusiedeln. Ich finde die haben andere Probleme zu lösen. Es geht denen (in erster Linie Frau Dr.?) in meinen Augen einmal mehr darum, sich der breiten Öffentlichkeit als Naturschutzverband zu präsentieren und vor allem *sich selbst* positiv darzustellen.

Hätte man nicht gleich einen Aktionsplan - der durch Angler unter Mithilfe des DAFV umgesetzt wird - veröffentlichen können? Wie man als DAFV gemeinsam mit Anglern den Huchen in Zukunft wirklich retten will? Was heißt "aktuell hilfsweise durch Nachzucht und Besatz unterstützt"? Wie viele werden/ wurden nachgezüchtet und besetzt? Wie viel Zeit und Geld wird/ wurde investiert? Zahlen und Fakten fehlen komplett! Das wäre dann mal eine Meldung (und Geld) wert. Aber diesen Plan gibt es vermutlich nicht. Also wieder nur oberflächlich und halbherzig. Setzen, 6...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Zudem gibts genügend Naturschutzverbände (und vor allem  viel kompetentere als den DAFV), was wir in Deutschland aber (leider) immer noch nicht haben, ist ein Verband für Angler..

Dennoch, ganz klar und eindeutig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> 
> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## Knispel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Irgentetwas hat der DAFV ( als anerkannter Naturschutzprogramm ) wohl noch nicht begriffen : Wo bekomme ich Zweckgebundene Fördergelder. Wenn ich sehe, was unsere Nabugruppe für Summen über diverse Naturschutzstiftungen für Projekte bekommt, verstehe ich unseren Verband nicht, dass die das nicht können. Ansonsten sollten die einmal beim NABU in die Lehre gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ich glaube, der DAFV hat ganz viel noch nicht begriffen - aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema....

Hier:
Fisch des Jahres..

und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> 
> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## goscheacg (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Muss hier eigentlich jedes Thema dazu genutzt werden auf dem DAFV oder andere Verbände herum zu reiten? Können wir uns nicht einfach mal darüber freuen, dass der Huchen nun „DER Fisch“ des Jahres geworden ist? Ein Fisch der es wohl auch verdient hat.

Nehmen wir einmal die Thread Überschrift „Fisch des Jahres: Huchen“ und nun zählen wir einmal wie oft das Wort „Huchen“ im Kompletten Thread vorkommt, und wie oft „DAFV“…. 

Gönnt dem Fisch doch wenigsten diese kleine Aufmerksamkeit, und freut Euch mit Ihm. Oder nenn den Thread doch einfach in „Irgendwas Negatives tut der DAFV jetzt auch noch dem Huchen an...“ oder so ähnlich um.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## goscheacg (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Hey Thomas, Du warst hiermit nicht gemeint... Dein für mich nicht ganz ernst zu nehmendes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> Gute Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband......


 
Lassen wir mal so stehen. Es gibt außer Dir aber genug andere die jedes Thema nur dazu nutzen auf allen und jeden herum zu hacken… Ganz beliebt sind die Verbände. Sollen Sie auch, mir egal! Denkt sich eh jeder sein Teil.

Aber können wir uns hier nicht einfach mit dem Huchen freuen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

"Mit dem Huchen" freuen?
Dem wirds wurscht sein.............


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz sachlich betrachtet frage ich mich:
> Was bringt das?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeit, ok, für gefährdete Arten zunächst mal immer gut.
> ...



Was meinst Du, wie gerade 2 Nichtangler auf diese Nachricht reagiert haben???

"Wer? Was ist das für einer? Kann man den essen? Schmeckt der?"
Schön, dass die Naturschützer auf den Huchen aufmerksam machen genauso wie auf den Habicht als Vogel des Jahres. Aber -wie Kati schon darlegte- ohne Substanz und Aktionen ist das wie auf den heißen Ofen gew...., nur dass es noch nichtmal stinkt.

Hätte man statt dessen das "Atlantische Fischstäbchen" nominiert, wäre zumindest dessen Absatz gestiegen.:m

Übrigens:
Huchen mit Gemüsezwiebeln, Chili und Paprika ist keineswegs der Siegerlöffel von "The Taste" sondern alles "Natur des Jahres 2015"-Wesen :q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



goscheacg schrieb:


> Muss hier eigentlich jedes Thema dazu genutzt werden auf dem DAFV oder andere Verbände herum zu reiten? Können wir uns nicht einfach mal darüber freuen, dass der Huchen nun „DER Fisch“ des Jahres geworden ist? Ein Fisch der es wohl auch verdient hat.
> 
> Nehmen wir einmal die Thread Überschrift „Fisch des Jahres: Huchen“ und nun zählen wir einmal wie oft das Wort „Huchen“ im Kompletten Thread vorkommt, und wie oft „DAFV“….
> 
> Gönnt dem Fisch doch wenigsten diese kleine Aufmerksamkeit, und freut Euch mit Ihm. Oder nenn den Thread doch einfach in „Irgendwas Negatives tut der DAFV jetzt auch noch dem Huchen an...“ oder so ähnlich um.



 Wenn eine Pressemitteilung den Huchen rettet, werde ich Frau Doktor bitten, gleich eine Pressemitteilung zur Ukraine, Syrien und Weltwirtschaft zu verfassen.... 

Teile mir bitte mit - da ich es anscheinend nicht verstehe - wie dem Huchen dadurch geholfen wird


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



goscheacg schrieb:


> Aber können wir uns hier nicht einfach mit dem Huchen freuen?



 Das würd ich gern tun, wenn so eine Nominierung für die Art tatsächlich was bringt.
 Siehe meine Fragen.
 Sollte da im Nachgang aber gar nix passieren, außer Schönwetterreden & nette Pressetexte, ist das alles einfach Bullshit.
 Und dann muss man sich fragen, warum es diese Fisch des Jahres-Wahl überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Dunraven (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von daher stimmt doch alles - als Angler würde ich mir halt mehr Augenmerk auf Angelfische als auf Exoten wünschen.



Ich halte es für eine sehr gute Wahl. 
Ein in Deutschland heimischer Angelfisch, der das Interesse vieler Angler weckt, aber leider, aufgrund seines geringen Bestandes, heutzutage nur noch selten gefangen wird. 
Von daher ist es für einen Angelverband eine gute Wahl einen Fisch auszusuchen den viele Angler gerne einmal fangen wollen, um dem Fisch damit eine größere Bekanntheit und Lobby zu bringen, damit die Bestände sich wieder verbessern und mehr Angler sich diesen Traum erfüllen können. In Österreich war er btw. 2012 schon Fisch des Jahres.

Da sich Verbesserungen für den Huchen auch auf andere Fische in seinem Lebensraum auswirken, ist es auch für die etwas positives. Und das es eine gefährdete Art ist, ist ebenfalls eine gute Wahl, da man somit evtl. auch die Leute von NABU, BUND usw. dazu bringen kann einen kleinen Teil ihrer guten Spendeneinnahmen evtl. in etwas zu investieren, das den deutschen Anglern zu gute kommt. Ähnlich wie beim Stör aus dem Link weiter oben.

Eine schöne Werbung für einen Fisch der für alle deutschen Angler höchst interessant sein dürfte. Denn auch wir norddeutschen Angler machen ja mal Urlaub.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ...Und das es eine gefährdete Art ist, ist ebenfalls eine gute Wahl, da man somit evtl. auch die Leute von NABU, BUND usw. dazu bringen kann einen kleinen Teil ihrer guten Spendeneinnahmen evtl. in etwas zu investieren, das den deutschen Anglern zu gute kommt...



...im Gegensatz zu dem von den organisierten deutschen Anglern bezahlten vermeintlich eigens dafür existierenden Bundesverband.
Du hast vollkommen recht!!!#6


----------



## Seele (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Verband, Vereine, Organisationen und was weiß ich noch für sche*** ich kanns nicht mehr hören/lesen. 

Interessanter wäre bei so einem Thema in welchen Gewässern kommt er denn noch vor? Wo ist er evtl. sogar auf dem Vormasch. Zeigt Bilder, schreibt packende Drillszenen, niederschmetternde Angeltage, usw. Aber lasst doch mal aus einem Thread den Verbanddreck weg. Wer über sowas diskutieren will oder über PETA, NABU, DAV und wie sie alle heißen solls halt in entsprechenden Threads machen. 

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> In Österreich war er btw. 2012 schon Fisch des Jahres.



Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, woher die im DAFV (insbesondere die Nichtanglerin) einen so seltenen Fisch kennen. Das zeugt von den vor der Fusion immer wieder angeführten guten und wichtigen Kontakten in ganz Europa. Also ist Frau Dr. doch eine gute Wahl für uns Angler? #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Seele spricht mir grad aus der Seele-man muß doch nicht jeden noch so abseitigen Schaiß zur Verbandsschelte hochjazzen!|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Dann macht in den passenden PLZ-Foren nen Thread zum Huchenangeln auf - gerne..

Hier gehts jedoch klar und eindeutig um *die Meldung des Verbandes, dazu extra im Forum Politik/Verbände*, dass die den Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt haben.

Und gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> 
> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts jedoch klar und eindeutig um *die Meldung des Verbandes im Forum Politik/Verbände*, dass die den Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt haben.
> 
> Von daher wäre es ja absolut naheliegend, sich hier über den Huchen auszutauschen, findest du nicht?
> 
> Und gerne nochmal:



Wie oft denn nu noch!!??  

Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber du mußt doch denken, manche hier setzen die Mütze mit'm Kran auf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



			
				Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher wäre es ja absolut naheliegend, sich hier über den Huchen auszutauschen, findest du nicht?



Nochmal:
Es geht nicht um den Huchen, sondern um die Meldung des Verbandes - muss man nicht begreifen, kann man aber..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> 
> > *Gute *Wahl für einen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV und noch dazu uneigennützig..



PS:
Ich hoffe ja, dass die Huchenbroschüre, wie wohl wie bisher auch über die DAFV-GmbH vertrieben, genügend Abnehmer findet..

Da die Bayern keine Mitglieder mehr im DAFV sind, bei so einer regionalen Fischart.

Nicht, dass die beim DAFV bei ihrer Uneigennützigkeit mit dem Fisch des Jahres da auch am Ende noch Verluste machen..

Helft also dem DAFV und kauft fleissig Broschüren:
http://dafvshop.de/shop/category_4/...72g3rIGQr9wgaKK3CQBEG03oVrAi&shop_param=cid=&


----------



## Coasthunter (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Seele schrieb:


> Verband, Vereine, Organisationen und was weiß ich noch für sche*** ich kanns nicht mehr hören/lesen.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 Cents



Da bist Du bestimmt nicht der einzigste. #6

Was auch immer diese Nominierung dem Huchen bringen wird, eine gute Wahl ist sie allemal.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Seele schrieb:


> Verband, Vereine, Organisationen und was weiß ich noch für sche*** ich kanns nicht mehr hören.



Klare Ansage - ich schliesse mich vollumfänglich an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Tipp:
Dann lest einfach nicht im Politik/Verbandsforum hier

Und das Offtopic landet ab hier wieder da, wos hingehört.


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass die Huchenbroschüre, wie wohl wie bisher auch über die DAFV-GmbH vertrieben, genügend Abnehmer findet...
> 
> Helft also dem DAFV und kauft fleissig Broschüren:
> http://dafvshop.de/shop/category_4/Fisch-des-Jahres-Brosch%C3%BCren.html?sessid=qgMc9Tv2kIAOU8CHGp3KFa2oPVYieJKcNL6O72g3rIGQr9wgaKK3CQBEG03oVrAi&shop_param=cid%3D%26


Siehste, und schon haben wir endlich einen tieferen Sinn der ganzen Geschichte.

Großabnehmer der Broschüren sind ja sämtliche LVs, da wird ordentlich was zusammenkommen.
Und dann ja wohl in Projekte zu Gunsten des Huchens gesteckt. #6

Genau das habe ich bei meinen Fragen erfahren wollen.
Was immer von mir als Gemecker gewertet werden musste, nehme ich zurück.

Leider ist noch keine Broschütre zum aktuellen Fisch des Jahres verfügbar.
Weiß jemand, wann die erscheint?
Werde eine bestellen.
Und jeder, der was für die Huchen tun möchte, kann das auch so machen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

... dann am besten beim nächsten Erstellen eines solchen Themas eine treffendere Namensgebung (insofern das Thema, wie hier, die Verbände beleuchten soll, statt den "Fisch des Jahres"). Denn nicht jeder sucht nach den Forenkategorien, sondern viele (inkl. mir) öffnen die aktuellen Themen über der Forenübersicht. Danke.


----------



## gründler (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ich hätte ja unseren Wels zum fisch des Jahres gemacht,der frisst auch unseren Vogel des Jahres ab und zu mal.....


Der Huchen kann es gebrauchen defenetiv.... aber da schreit keiner nach und die Medien..lassen wir das....,beim Vogel des Jahres ging/geht eine Welle durch ganz Europa.

Aber was solls wird schon werden.....

|wavey:


----------



## Hezaru (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Fisch des Jahres, Huchen...ist ja ganz nett.
Aber ich komm ins Grübeln|kopfkrat
Kommt in den Donauzuflüssen und Donau sprich Bayern vor.
Beim Vogel des jahres Kormoran war der nächste Fisch der Jahres der am meist gefährdete von seinem Frassdruck, die Äsche. Versteh ich, lässt sich gut verkaufen.
Aber wie wollen sie die Lobbyarbeit beim Huchen machen?
Bitte Klicken sie für weitere Informationen auf die Seite unseres ausgetretenes Mitglied LV Bayern?
Aktionen zur Rettung des Huchens siehe LV Bayern?

Wiso, Weshalb, Warum? Ich habs noch nicht kapiert.
Vielleicht kommts ja noch...


----------



## goscheacg (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Ah jetzt verstehe ich es, es geht hier nicht um den Huchen, ein weiterer Thread um sich über Verbände zu ärgern, ok dann habe ich den Namen von Thread falsch verstanden... Es geht hier um die Überüberschrift (Politik/Verbandsforum)

Na dann Back To Topic. 

Alles doof, können die nix, wird eh nix! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*

Was wurde hier gepestet, weil Thomas dem DAFV vorgeworfen hat, den Huchen aus 'politischen' Gründen zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt zu haben.

Beispiel (nur eines von mehreren):


racoon schrieb:


> Mach Dich doch mal über den Hintergrund der Benennung zum Fisch des Jahres kundig. Dann wirst Du sehr schnell merken, dass der von Dir so verhasste Verband eine treffende Entscheidung gefällt hat...



Und nun hat man es schwarz auf weiß:


Protokoll Verbandsaussuss-Sitzung v. 14.3.;
     Zitat:
                                                 Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.. 
*Mit der Wahl des Fisch des Jahres 2015 sollte ein positives Signal an Bayern gegeben werden.* Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. habe im Wesentlichen die Broschüre zum Huchen erstellt, die der DAFVmit eigenem Layout veröffentlichen werde.                                 

Wie wäre es denn, wenn all die, die in diesem Thread doch so angepisst waren, dass _"man auch in jeder Verbandsmeldung was Negatives sehen wolle"_, jetzt mal Stellung zu Frau Doktors wahrer Intention nehmen. :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V..
> *Mit der Wahl des Fisch des Jahres 2015 sollte ein positives Signal an Bayern gegeben werden.* Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. habe im Wesentlichen die Broschüre zum Huchen erstellt, die der DAFVmit eigenem Layout veröffentlichen werde.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn all die, die in diesem Thread doch so angepisst waren, dass _"man auch in jeder Verbandsmeldung was Negatives sehen wolle"_, jetzt mal Stellung zu Frau Doktors wahrer Intention nehmen. :m



 Oh mein Gott. |uhoh:

 Wer glaubt, mit der Ernennung des Huchen irgendwelche positiven Signale zur Rückkehr der Bayern in den Chaos-Klub auszusenden, hat weder verstanden, welch untergeordnete Bedeutung der Huchen als Fisch in Bayern hat, noch hat er begriffen, warum die Bayern den Klub verlassen haben.

 Die Frau ist komplett überfordert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was wurde hier gepestet, weil Thomas dem DAFV vorgeworfen hat, den Huchen aus 'politischen' Gründen zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt zu haben.
> 
> Beispiel (nur eines von mehreren):
> 
> ...


Lass gut sein Kati, ich brauch das nicht, man kennt ja die Jungs...

Und wie man hier sieht, es kommt ja immer wieder am Ende eh alles raus..



Ich mach das hier auch daher mal dicht und verweise hier drauf, damit das nicht in 2 Threads diskutiert wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859


----------

